# Job Oppurtunity in Dubai



## ayeshanisar22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Greetings.....

I have been offered a job there at Dubai (well it's not exactly Dubai - it's a one hour drive from Dubai) for 2500 AED per month, include sharing accomodation, medical insurance, air tickets re-imburesment 

so, pleae suggest me that whether considering 2500 AED per month is a good idea or not and please brief me abou the following - 

(1) apartment rent on sharing basis in Dubai (including water and electricity)

(2) Cost of meals per day (Breakfast-lunch-dinner)

(3) cost of transportation (what criteria is being followed - like - person had to pay as per kilometer per hour .

I am a non-drinker, non-smoker, .

Please advise me that should i accpe the offer or not as I also want to save good enough amount from my earnings.

Thanks,
aisha


----------



## Innocent (Sep 29, 2012)

depends on ur qualification and experience.... ????


----------



## arjs (Oct 27, 2012)

For your meal costs, you can eat meals for as low as AED 3-4 per meal if you can cook (or even upon delivery)
For travel, metro and bus are quite reasonable and reliable and connects major parts of the city


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arjs said:


> For your meal costs, you can eat meals for as low as AED 3-4 per meal if you can cook (or even upon delivery)
> For travel, metro and bus are quite reasonable and reliable and connects major parts of the city


She will be living an hour outside Dubai - although there may be a bus connection, it sounds as though the location is off the beaten track meaning public transport is unlikely to be easily available. Likewise for easily accessible shops for groceries or fast food for delivery/take-outs.


----------

